# L'italia in declino



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
Se si guarda al lato culturale, non è molto meglio. Fino a 20-30 anni si poteva trovare nella Top 10 delle classifiche tedesche un artista italiano praticamente ogni mese. Come è oggi, al massimo 1 artista in un anno tra i primi 100. I millennials italiani sono una generazione senza idee e mi scuso (perdente). Se guardate gli altri paesi, potete vedere in quale direzione si va. Idee, decisioni rapide, innovazione, coraggio e volontà di affrontare i problemi. L'Italia è come l'Argentina alla fine degli anni '60. L'Argentina era uno dei paesi più ricchi del mondo fino alla metà degli anni '60, che fine ha fatto l'Argentina? L'Italia probabilmente diventerà l'Argentina 2.0.

E delle domande al forum: Che sosa si dovrebbe fare per risalire la cima?

Saluti
Francesco


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...



Scusa, senza voler essere offensivo perchè avrai avuto certamente i tuoi buoni motivi, ma non ti pare che suoni a dir poco strano che a fare la morale sia uno che è 'scappato' dall'amata italia?
Non sono comunque negativo come lo sei tu : dopo una fase di passaggio la nostra italia ne uscirà perchè nessuno e dico nessuno ha il nostro patrimonio artistico e la nostra storia.
La classe politica indubbiamente ha fatto disastri ma ci rialzeremo, nessuna Argentina 2.0 perchè ci sono anche italiani che sono rimasti in italia e lottano quotidianamente affinchè ci si rialzi.
Per uscire bisogna solo puntare sulle persone giuste al di là di colori e partiti.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...



Probabilmente non sono la persona più adatta per rispondere a queste domande, dato che ho finito di recente il percorso universitario e il mio ingresso nel mondo affaristico è ancora agli esordi. Secondo me, bisognerebbe lavorare fin dalle fondamenta, puntando a migliorare l’educazione dei bambini sia da una prospettiva più squisitamente culturale sia da una più strettamente “civile” per accrescere la loro consapevolezza di essere parte integrante di una comunità più ampia della semplice famiglia, comunità che può progredire solo quando le sue componenti cercano di lavorare in sinergia. In secondo luogo, occorre premiare il merito, dare l’opportunità di crescere e ricoprire ruoli-chiave a persone che hanno dimostrato di avere le capacità necessarie per farlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...


il declino dell' Italia è un fatto ed è evidente già a partire dagli anni 80 (dove tutti i problemi furoni drogati dal debito pubblico dei vari governi Craxi ecc.. e dalle svalutazioni quotidiane della Lira) per poi acutizzarsi dagli anni 2000 in poi. Oggi non cambia nulla, siamo sempre più un Paese con crescita quasi nulla, nessuno di noi ha fatto peggio al Mondo tranne qualche paese in guerra come Siria,Irawq, Afghanistan ecc.. Purtroppo in Italia vi sono alcuni problemi strutturali che nessuno vuole risolvere: 1. Corruzione/Mafie 2. Giustizia Civile con tempistiche da terzo mondo 3. Alta pressione fiscale sulla classe produttiva che spinge ad allontare investimenti 4. Basso valore aggiunto nella produzione dovuto anche a una istruzione media inferiore all' UE e conoscenze inferiori come dimostrato dai PISA scores 5. demografia, siamo uno dei paesi più vecchi al mondo e le cose peggioreranno quando i baby-boomers degli anni 60 (quando nascevano 1 milione di persone all' anno) andranno in pensione. 

Non esiste facile soluzione, e l'andazzo che stiamo prendendo non certo facilita le cose, basta guardare ai tassi sul debito impennati e i dati sulla crescita economica. Purtroppo siamo qui a parlare di un tunnel in una montagna e di una barca di africani quando il paese affonda e 200 mila italiani (di cui tanti laureati) lasciamo il Paese ogni anno. Il famoso Brain Drain.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...



io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.

Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...

Io disprezzo i popoli come gli asiatici per cui il lavoro è il fine ultimo della vita, che rendono fin dall'infanzia i bambini degli automi, e che studiano e lavorano in media 12-14 ore al giorno...odio la vita frenetica di chi punta solo al successo..

La cosa bella è che poi arriva per tutti il giorno in cui ci si rende conto di aver gettato la propria vita per il reddito..

Purtroppo però ormai sono rimasti in pochi a pensarla così, a volere un mondo dove esistano uomini liberi e non schiavi inconsapevoli..ormai al 90% delle persone a cui faccio sti discorsi nemmeno riescono a coglierne il senso, e anzi una buona parte di loro sa solo rispondere "io amo il mio lavoro, lo faccio volentieri" (poi però vanno in terapia o dormono 3 ore per notte sommersi dai pensieri)..non capiscono che non amano il loro lavoro ma lo status che gli procura.

PS: sul tuo post comunque sono d'accordo, l'Italia è un paese ormai avviato alla morte


----------



## leviatano (24 Aprile 2019)

Parlare dalla Germania son tutti bravi.
Che poi in Germania ci sono anche i lati negativi pure lì, non è che tutto una meraviglia anche all'estero.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...




Non è l'Italia un paese ormai avviato alla morte, è il concetto di Europa e occidente che è destinato a morire così.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



Amen.
A pensarla cosi saremo io, tu e il papa.
Il lavoro ( lo definirei schiavitù) ha distrutto le nostre vite, le famiglie, i rapporti sociali, ecc.
C'era una volta la domenica. -cit-


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

io avevo 6 anni quando mi sono trasferito in Germania, Mio padre emigro' nel 1966, ritorno' In italia per fare il servizio militare, dopo ritorno' in Germania nel 1972 con mia madre, io ho vissuto fino al 1979 con. mia nonna
Io in Germania qando ero piccolo all'inizio non volevo andarci e neanche restarci. Ma se guardo indietro, cosa mi poteva offrire L'italia in un paese di 1500 abitanti e una regione dove l'unico mestiere e' essere statale o meccanico.
Io vivo in Germania e dal punto di vista economico e' ottimo, ho studiato, da piu' di ventanni lavoro per una multinazionale come tecnico di telecomunicazioni e non mi posso lamentare. Negli anni 70 e 80 molti italiani all'estero si sono comprati degli appartamenti in Italia. Ma la seconda e terza generazione non intende ritornare in Italia, e cosa sta succedendo? Gli appartamenti sono in vendita. I miei genitori hano messo un appartamento in vendita da ormai 3 anni, ma nessuno compra. Qui In Germanis dopo 5 minuti la vendi.
L'italia a me non offre niente, lavoro scarseggia specialmente als sud, e trasferirmi al nord, no meglio restare all'estero allora. 
Nel frattempo mi sono adattato molto bene nella societa' tedesca, che quando ritorno in Italia mi sento fuori posto.
Sono abituato a ritmi piu' veloci, e la lentezza che si percepisce n Italia non mi ci trovo propio. La mentalita' ormai e' diversa e certe cose non posso accettarli.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io avevo 6 anni quando mi sono trasferito in Germania, Mio padre emigro' nel 1966, ritorno' In italia per fare il servizio militare, dopo ritorno' in Germania nel 1972 con mia madre, io ho vissuto fino al 1979 con. mia nonna
> Io in Germania qando ero piccolo all'inizio non volevo andarci e neanche restarci. Ma se guardo indietro, cosa mi poteva offrire L'italia in un paese di 1500 abitanti e una regione dove l'unico mestiere e' essere statale o meccanico.
> Io vivo in Germania e dal punto di vista economico e' ottimo, ho studiato, da piu' di ventanni lavoro per una multinazionale come tecnico di telecomunicazioni e non mi posso lamentare. Negli anni 70 e 80 molti italiani all'estero si sono comprati degli appartamenti in Italia. Ma la seconda e terza generazione non intende ritornare in Italia, e cosa sta succedendo? Gli appartamenti sono in vendita. I miei genitori hano messo un appartamento in vendita da ormai 3 anni, ma nessuno compra. Qui In Germanis dopo 5 minuti la vendi.
> L'italia a me non offre niente, lavoro scarseggia specialmente als sud, e trasferirmi al nord, no meglio restare all'estero allora.
> ...



Praticamente sei ormai tedesco nell'anima e nel cuore.
Guarda avanti allora e non ti voltare.
Non ti biasimo nè giudico per ciò che hai fatto ma devi quanto meno riconoscere che se tutti prendessimo te come modello l'italia diventerebbe un paese deserto.
Io sono italiano invece , amo l'italia coi suoi se e coi suoi me, amo l'italia dei guelfi e dei ghibellini.
Riconosco che abbiamo mille problemi ma mai mai mai cambierei la mia nazione con la germania.
Questo modo di fare economia non giova all'europa ma giova solo alla germania, la stessa germania che dalla seconda guerra mondiale ne era uscita con le ossa rotte e ora invece detta legge.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



Ma almeno la via di mezzo, neanche questo, ip penso diversamente: senza un lavoro stabile niente famiglia, senza famiglia, neinte futuro. In italia tutto viene sempre rimandato a domani, ma è importante farlo oggi e non domani.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; *gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi*..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



Hai usato una definizione quanto meno riduttiva e semplicistica di "Otium": per gli antichi Romani, era ben altro - basta vedere il "De officiis" di Cicerone.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...



Caro Francesco ti capisco bene anche io sono cresciuto in Germania (Stoccarda) e posso capirti. 

Chiedi cosa si può fare? Sinceramente penso nulla.

Noi italiani ma forse tutti i paesi mediterranei abbiamo un DNA sbagliato, non da adesso ma da sempre, come popolo ragioniamo sempre con ”io",mai con noi.

Non abbiamo il senso di società, pensiamo che essere furbi (poco onesti) e sinonimo di intelligenza quando è solo ignoranza.

Noi italiani siamo moralisti "finti" .


Chi è nato in Italia e non è mai andato fuori pensa che la vita reale e giusta sia questa,ma la realtà è ben diversa.

Da noi quello che conta e apparire,amiamo molto le cose frivole, e tralasciamo le cose importanti.

Un abbraccio ...saluti Enzo


----------



## Gas (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Sto aprendo questo Therad per parlare della nostra amata povera Italia.
> Vivo in Germania da oltre 40 anni e ho un reddito regolare. Inoltre, lavoro in proprio nel settore del marketing.
> Dal lontano 1989, dalla caduta del muro di Berlino, ho osservato un lento e costante declino dell'Italia nei settori dell'industria, della cultura e dell'innovazione. I problemi non vengono affrontati, ma respinti. Mancano idee, coraggio e creatività. L'élite politica italiana non è in grado di offrire obiettivi a lungo termine. Non c'è davvero nulla di nuovo per quanto riguarda gli imprenditori o la cultura. Ci si attiene ai tempi gloriosi (il miracolo economico degli anni '50 e '60). Guardando agli imprenditori, il periodo necessario per costruire solo 3 grattacieli (City Life Milano) sono necessari più di 10 anni, in altri paesi non serve nemmeno la metà (questo è solo un esempio). Anche se Milano se la cava fino a un certo punto. Il resto è una palude di corruzione e incompetenza.
> Ma ciò che è ancora peggio sono gli stessi abitanti dello stivale. Ecco il vero problema. Non sono disposti a riformarsi o a rinunciare a qualcosa. Se non produci niente e non guadagni niente, non puoi spendere niente. L'Italia vive da anni al di là dei suoi mezzi, con i regali elettorali si sono assicurati i voti, ma con questo si è solo peggiorata la situazione. I debiti sono sempre più alti. I tassi di interesse sono come un vulcano, manca solo una scintilla prima che esploda e le aziende investiranno ancora meno di quanto non facciano ora.
> ...



Hai fatto un'analisi che condivido pienamente, parola per parola.

Una cosa molto triste è il decadimento del livello culturale, il sistema scolastico è in completa decadenza e si affida semplicemente alla buona volontà dei professori. Quindi se gli insegnanti svolgono svogliatamente il loro ruolo, formano una generazione di 'ignoranti'. E io osservo che questo è molto radicato, gli insegnanti davvero 'di livell' sono un'eccezione.
Per me, per ripartire, dovremmo innanzitutto stravolgere il sistema scolastico, lo studio, la cultura, dovrebbero essere tremendamente valorizzati. L'immagine dell'insegnante dovrebbe cambiare, ora sono considerati come impiegati postali (la mia morosa è insegnante) mentre dovrebbe diventare radicato che un professore è un personaggio d'elite, preparato, colto, ecc.. (e ora non lo sono).
Mia figlia in 4 anni di elementari ha cambiato un numero indicibile di insegnanti e alcuni di loro, ve lo giuro, facevano fatica a parlare in Italiano. Che futuro possiamo avere?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Hai usato una definizione quanto meno riduttiva e semplicistica di "Otium": per gli antichi Romani, era ben altro - basta vedere il "De officiis" di Cicerone.



Non mi pareva il caso di entrare nel dettaglio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Ma almeno la via di mezzo, neanche questo, ip penso diversamente: senza un lavoro stabile niente famiglia, senza famiglia, neinte futuro. In italia tutto viene sempre rimandato a domani, ma è importante farlo oggi e non domani.



Ma guarda che io sono d'accordo che si debba lavorare..mica sono un lavativo..il problema è che una società "sana" pretenderebbe che l'uomo dedichi al lavoro 5-6 ore al giorno massimo 5 giorni a settimana..altro che 50-60 o in certi posti oltre 100 ore a settimana..

Abbiamo creato le macchine che dovevano "lavorare al posto dell'uomo" e siamo finiti a fare concorrenza alle macchine stesse per non essere rimpiazzati...e oggi si deve lavorare a quel ritmo lì in nome del dio degli schiavi che si chiama "produttività"..

PS: lavorare per produrre cosa poi? sovraproduzione di ogni genere di oggetti / alimenti..una società fondata sui rifiuti siamo..che crea esigenze fasulle per poter fornire beni e servizi per lo più inutili


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi pareva il caso di entrare nel dettaglio...



Non è questione di dettagli: hai stravolto il vero significato del termine.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



Applausi 

Ormai vanno tutti dallo psicologo e sono sotto pastiglie.

Emblematico che ora poi abbiano iniziato a mandare pure le pubblicità per gli integratori antistress...

Comunque tutto il mondo occidentale è in declino, mica solo l'Italia


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

Ho il lavoro dei miei sogni vivo in Italia e tutta questa tua negatività non la riscontro essendo anche cittadino Americano potrei fare le valige e andarmene ma preferisco restare qui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dettagli: hai stravolto il vero significato del termine.



Ma guarda che intanto io ho parlato di "antichi" e non quindi prendendo in considerazione solo i romani (in effetti pensavo più ai greci); il concetto di fondo del mio intervento era che l'uomo dovrebbe prendersi il tempo nella giornata per curare lo spirito ed il corpo, significa che il lavoro non dovrebbe impegnare più di 5-6 ore..
8 ore di riposo
6 ore di lavoro
2 ore per i pasti
8 ore da dedicare alla cura dei propri interessi, lo studio, la preghiera, l'attività fisica, il sesso etc..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Hai fatto un'analisi che condivido pienamente, parola per parola.
> 
> Una cosa molto triste è il decadimento del livello culturale, il sistema scolastico è in completa decadenza e si affida semplicemente alla buona volontà dei professori. Quindi se gli insegnanti svolgono svogliatamente il loro ruolo, formano una generazione di 'ignoranti'. E io osservo che questo è molto radicato, gli insegnanti davvero 'di livell' sono un'eccezione.
> Per me, per ripartire, dovremmo innanzitutto stravolgere il sistema scolastico, lo studio, la cultura, dovrebbero essere tremendamente valorizzati. L'immagine dell'insegnante dovrebbe cambiare, ora sono considerati come impiegati postali (la mia morosa è insegnante) mentre dovrebbe diventare radicato che un professore è un personaggio d'elite, preparato, colto, ecc.. (e ora non lo sono).
> Mia figlia in 4 anni di elementari ha cambiato un numero indicibile di insegnanti e alcuni di loro, ve lo giuro, facevano fatica a parlare in Italiano. Che futuro possiamo avere?



Tu pensi che negli anni 50-60-70 gli insegnanti fossero figure modello??
In quella generazione i 'maestri' hanno fatto disastri che si ripercuotono sulle generazioni di oggi e non mi riferisco solo sulla preparazione ma soprattutto nei modi.
Conosco persone che ancora oggi si portano dietro traumi degli anni scolastici.
Le verità è che in quegli anni la selezione era più naturale : non tutti studiavano perchè si 'regalavano' meno diplomi, in tanti si buttavano a capo fitto nel lavoro non essendo portati per lo studio.
Oggi abbiamo lauree , mini lauree, corsi , corsini e bla bla, abbiamo creato un paese di professionisti ma stringi stringi la preparazione è insufficiente.
Molti 'laureati' di oggi non sanno leggere , scrivere e far di conto : i pilastri della preparazione di base.
Il sistema scolastico andrebbe rivisitato : studiare deve essere alla portata di tutti ma la meritocrazia andrebbe ugualmente inseguita.
Il mondo della scuola è un mondo molto particolare, pur di trovare lavoro un sacco di disoccupati si sono buttati nell'insegnamento ma non hanno temperamento, pazienza, modi e , addirittura , cultura per farlo.
Come se preparare , seguire, educare una scolaresca fosse una cosa banale.
I miei genitori erano entrambi insegnanti e so che mission era per loro 'educare'.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho il lavoro dei miei sogni vivo in Italia e tutta questa tua negatività non la riscontro essendo anche cittadino Americano potrei fare le valige e andarmene ma preferisco restare qui.



auguri se hai trovato la fortuna in Italia.
Ma per dirti ho piu' parenti negli Stati Uniti e in Canada che in Italia.
Ma per ripsondere ache ad altri forumisti che basta lavorare 5-6 ore al giorno, ma forse questo si puo dire quando si e' un figlio di papa'.
Nel mondo di oggi non funziona per sopravvivere e vivere in salute. Dopo c'e' gente che si accontenta anche di poco. Ma se tutti pensassero cosi' l'umanita' non avrebbe havuto delle invenzioni tecnologici e progressi. 
Il concetto che tutti devono avere tutti lostesso, non funziona vedi la caduta del muro di Berlino.
Come si dice i tedeschi vivono per lavorare, gli italiani lavorano per vivere.


----------



## Ciora (24 Aprile 2019)

_Fabbricare fabbricare fabbricare
Fabbricare fabbricare fabbricare
Preferisco il rumore del mare
Che dice fare e disfare
Fare e disfare è tutto un lavorare
Ecco quello che so fare._


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusa, senza voler essere offensivo perchè avrai avuto certamente i tuoi buoni motivi, ma non ti pare che suoni a dir poco strano che a fare la morale sia uno che è 'scappato' dall'amata italia?
> Non sono comunque negativo come lo sei tu : dopo una fase di passaggio la nostra italia ne uscirà perchè nessuno e dico nessuno ha il nostro patrimonio artistico e la nostra storia.
> La classe politica indubbiamente ha fatto disastri ma ci rialzeremo, nessuna Argentina 2.0 perchè ci sono anche italiani che sono rimasti in italia e lottano quotidianamente affinchè ci si rialzi.
> Per uscire bisogna solo puntare sulle persone giuste al di là di colori e partiti.



Concordo. L’Italia ha un potenziale e una storia ben superiore all’Argentina. Chi vuole vedere cosa è un paese davvero disastrato guardi a fogne come il Messico, l’Italia non sarà al suo top in questo momento ma è messa meglio di tanti altri.

Il problema è che siamo troppo ipercritici, e amiamo troppo poco il nostro paese. Sono stato all’estero diverse volte e ho scoperto che l’Italia è stimata molto più all’estero che dai propri cittadini, in questo siamo l’opposto degli Usa che fanno del patriottismo e dell’orgoglio per la propria patria il loro carattere distintivo.



rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> auguri se hai trovato la fortuna in Italia.
> Ma per dirti ho piu' parenti negli Stati Uniti e in Canada che in Italia.
> Ma per ripsondere ache ad altri forumisti che basta lavorare 5-6 ore al giorno, ma forse questo si puo dire quando si e' un figlio di papa'.
> Nel mondo di oggi non funziona per sopravvivere e vivere in salute. Dopo c'e' gente che si accontenta anche di poco. Ma se tutti pensassero cosi' l'umanita' non avrebbe havuto delle invenzioni tecnologici e progressi.
> ...



Vivere per lavorare, senza offesa, è una vita di m##da.


----------



## varvez (24 Aprile 2019)

Se la visione che si ha dell'Italia dall'estero è quella del "debito pubblico" e della "corruzione" siamo molto lontani da una visione obiettiva della realtà, e questo naturalmente per colpa nostra.

Si, perché il "debito pubblico" è l'ossessione dei nostri media, indirizzati politicamente e soprattutto economicamente (leggi: stipendiati) per riempire la testa delle persone di concetti spaventevoli. Il debito pubblico è un debito e come tale se sostenibile non rappresenta un problema, soprattutto in una condizione di impossibilità di gestione della propria moneta, vero motore della crescita del mitologico Debito Pubblico. Se i tassi di interesse sui titoli di Stato fossero allineati al reale macroeconomico italiano, il DP non sarebbe schizzato negli anni '80 a livelli molto grandi ma, nonostante tutto, completamente sostenibili.

Parlare di corruzione da un paese come la Germania che ha proposto il più grande caso di corruzione al mondo mi sembra quantomeno bizzarro.

Si attraversa un periodo complicato per la civilità occidentale in generale, non solo per l'italiano che conserva la voglia di bello quando il bello non può più essere creato, anche e soprattutto per cause esterne. Non appena l'Europa tornerà ad essere un sistema di cooperazione all'interno delle singole individualità di Nazione, ecco che l'Italia tornerà a mostrare le proprie magnificenze, le proprie specializzazioni, e potrà nuovamente competere ad armi pari con gli altri paesi, soprattutto con la Germania che sappiamo essere il nostro primo competitor in determinati settori industriali.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo. L’Italia ha un potenziale e una storia ben superiore all’Argentina. Chi vuole vedere cosa è un paese davvero disastrato guardi a fogne come il Messico, l’Italia non sarà al suo top in questo momento ma è messa meglio di tanti altri.
> 
> Il problema è che siamo troppo ipercritici, e amiamo troppo poco il nostro paese. Sono stato all’estero diverse volte e ho scoperto che l’Italia è stimata molto più all’estero che dai propri cittadini, in questo siamo l’opposto degli Usa che fanno del patriottismo e dell’orgoglio per la propria patria il loro carattere distintivo.
> 
> ...



in questo non concordo, gli Italiani specialmente quelli all'estero sono molto patriotici e sono orgogliosi di essere Italiani anche se sono Italiani solo in parte. Noi all'estero difendiamo l'italia in tutti modi, attacchi e pregiudizi ce ne sono parecchi. In parte sono guistificate ma difendiamo l'italia sempre e ovunque. Il problema e' L'italia ha un grande potenziale industriale, culturale e artistico, ma non viene sfruttato, o peggio viene rovinato. Il turismo in Italia e sottosviluppato. Barcelona ha piu' visitatori di Roma, e' una vergogna. L'adriatico ha piu' di mille chilometri di costa. E in spiaggia che si vedono soltanto ombrelloni, ombrelloni a nolleggio con costi esagerati senza un servizio che un turista si aspetta.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che intanto io ho parlato di "antichi" e non quindi prendendo in considerazione solo i romani (in effetti pensavo più ai greci); il concetto di fondo del mio intervento era che l'uomo dovrebbe prendersi il tempo nella giornata per curare lo spirito ed il corpo, significa che il lavoro non dovrebbe impegnare più di 5-6 ore..
> 8 ore di riposo
> 6 ore di lavoro
> 2 ore per i pasti
> 8 ore da dedicare alla cura dei propri interessi, lo studio, la preghiera, l'attività fisica, il sesso etc..



Condivido in pieno il messaggio che vuoi veicolare! La discussione è nata dal fatto che hai usato il termine “otium” che proietta il lettore in una dimensione tipicamente romana: la scelta di una parola latina imbriglia il discorso in un ambiente culturalmente ben definito, in cui l’otium aveva tutt’altro valore. Nel caso dei Greci, sarebbe più opportuno usare il termine “scholé”! Capisco l’oziosità del discorso: è più una questione formale. Ribadisco, in ogni caso, la mia vicinanza alla tua riflessione: il lavoro è sicuramente importante ma se diventa il fine ultimo dell’esistenza, si rischia di perdere l’unicità di un’esperienza irripetibile qual è la vita.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Se la visione che si ha dell'Italia dall'estero è quella del "debito pubblico" e della "corruzione" siamo molto lontani da una visione obiettiva della realtà, e questo naturalmente per colpa nostra.
> 
> Si, perché il "debito pubblico" è l'ossessione dei nostri media, indirizzati politicamente e soprattutto economicamente (leggi: stipendiati) per riempire la testa delle persone di concetti spaventevoli. Il debito pubblico è un debito e come tale se sostenibile non rappresenta un problema, soprattutto in una condizione di impossibilità di gestione della propria moneta, vero motore della crescita del mitologico Debito Pubblico. Se i tassi di interesse sui titoli di Stato fossero allineati al reale macroeconomico italiano, il DP non sarebbe schizzato negli anni '80 a livelli molto grandi ma, nonostante tutto, completamente sostenibili.
> 
> ...



Il debito pubblico non rappresenta un problema se i inverstitori credono nel fututo di un paese, o se il paese indebitato ha una crescita economica superiore allo 0,1% ( quello che l'Italia ha avuto in media dal 1992 in poi). 
L'italia produce in media il 20 % in meno di quanto ne produceva nel 2007. Persino la spagna in termini esporatazioni e' cresciuta molto di piu'. L'italia ha perso quote di mercato praticamente in tutti settori. I maggiori esportatori di alimntazioni in Europa sono la Germania e i paesi bassi (come mai? In parte gli impreditori Italiani sono incapaci di reagire in tempo a nuove mercati e usanzi e sopratutto il costo del lavoro in Italia e' troppo alto. La burocrazia e la corruzione fa il resto. Corruzione esiste anche in altri paesi. Ma l'italia fa concorrenza alla Bulgaria, se L'italia vuole confrontarsi con la Bulgaria allora buona notte.


----------



## leviatano (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Il debito pubblico non rappresenta un problema se i inverstitori credono nel fututo di un paese, o se il paese indebitato ha una crescita economica superiore allo 0,1% ( quello che l'Italia ha avuto in media dal 1992 in poi).
> L'italia produce in media il 20 % in meno di quanto ne produceva nel 2007. Persino la spagna in termini esporatazioni e' cresciuta molto di piu'. L'italia ha perso quote di mercato praticamente in tutti settori. I maggiori esportatori di alimntazioni in Europa sono la Germania e i paesi bassi (come mai? In parte gli impreditori Italiani sono incapaci di reagire in tempo a nuove mercati e usanzi e sopratutto il costo del lavoro in Italia e' troppo alto. La burocrazia e la corruzione fa il resto. Corruzione esiste anche in altri paesi. Ma l'italia fa concorrenza alla Bulgaria, se L'italia vuole confrontarsi con la Bulgaria allora buona notte.



il secondo più grande evasore europeo è la Germania, che se ne dica.

Seconda cosa, negli ultimi quattro mesi la Germania ha avuto una crescita in perdita, ci vediamo quando i cinesi compreranno la Daimler Benz.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Condivido in pieno il messaggio che vuoi veicolare! La discussione è nata dal fatto che hai usato il termine “otium” che proietta il lettore in una dimensione tipicamente romana: la scelta di una parola latina imbriglia il discorso in un ambiente culturalmente ben definito, in cui l’otium aveva tutt’altro valore. Nel caso dei Greci, sarebbe più opportuno usare il termine “scholé”! Capisco l’oziosità del discorso: è più una questione formale. Ribadisco, in ogni caso, la mia vicinanza alla tua riflessione: il lavoro è sicuramente importante ma se diventa il fine ultimo dell’esistenza, si rischia di perdere l’unicità di un’esperienza irripetibile qual è la vita.



Hai ragione ma se avessi scritto "ozio" la mente sarebbe andata subito ad un concetto di pigrizia..ben lontano da quello che invece intendo..
Curare gli interessi stimola curiosità, conoscenza..
è così che si arricchisce la vita..invece io vedo un mondo sempre più di iper professionisti che sanno tutto di una materia..e solo di quella però! Per il resto hanno una cultura sotto i tacchi..

Ma del resto ricordo all'Università, era il mantra ricorrente "bisogna specializzarsi, saper fare una cosa sola, ma bene" e lo ritrovo nel mondo del lavoro oggi: si cerca solo chi sa fare il lavoro..poi il livello umano non lo considera più nessuno


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> il secondo più grande evasore europeo è la Germania, che se ne dica.
> 
> Seconda cosa, negli ultimi quattro mesi la Germania ha avuto una crescita in perdita, ci vediamo quando i cinesi compreranno la Daimler Benz.



non lo so da dove hai questi dati fonte?
Qui in Germania non capita quasi mai che un idraulico o un elettricista non ti fa una fattura. In italia questo e' un eccezione.
La Germania non ha solo la Daimler, la Daimler credo sia in ottima salute. Ma anche se i cinesi comprassero la Daimler la produzione rimane in Germania. Ma cosa succede con le imprese Italiane comprate dai cinesi? La produzione si trascferisce prima o poi all'estero.
Se tu fossi un imprenditore faresti lostesso. Per produrre una Mercedes in Italia ci vuole piu' tempo e costa di piu'. Il fattore tempo (produttivita' e' molto importante, poi il costo del lavoro fa il resto.) 
Adesso dopo la brexit perche' le banche anglosassone non si trasferiscono a Milano e preferiscono Francoforte?
La Barclays, HSBC vogliono trasferire la maggiorparte dei loro dipendenti a francoforte.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma se avessi scritto "ozio" la mente sarebbe andata subito ad un concetto di pigrizia..ben lontano da quello che invece intendo..
> Curare gli interessi stimola curiosità, conoscenza..
> è così che si arricchisce la vita..invece io vedo un mondo sempre più di iper professionisti che sanno tutto di una materia..e solo di quella però! Per il resto hanno una cultura sotto i tacchi..
> 
> Ma del resto ricordo all'Università, era il mantra ricorrente "bisogna specializzarsi, saper fare una cosa sola, ma bene" e lo ritrovo nel mondo del lavoro oggi: si cerca solo chi sa fare il lavoro..poi il livello umano non lo considera più nessuno



A malincuore, ti devo dire che ancora oggi le Università lavorano in questa direzione: purtroppo, si va alla ricerca di una crescente specializzazione che inficia la preparazione globale dei singoli! E la situazione peggiora con il progredire del livello: se una magistrale implica già un certo taglio, il dottorato porta con sé un “esclusivismo” di ricerca davvero notevole (non più una disciplina, ma un solo argomento). Per quel che mi riguarda, è davvero deludente doversi confrontare con una situazione simile …


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amen.
> A pensarla cosi saremo io, tu e il papa.
> Il lavoro ( lo definirei schiavitù) ha distrutto le nostre vite, le famiglie, i rapporti sociali, ecc.
> C'era una volta la domenica. -cit-



Filosoficamente parlando, avete stra ragione, e sono pensieri che faccio anche io.

Dipende che vita si vuole fare e dalla circostanze.

Vuoi una vita tranquilla senza eccessi ma dignitosa? vai a fare il tuo lavoretto da 8 ore, non di quelli complessi, di quelli semplici in qualche fabbrica, e campi benissimo.

A me ad esempio piace viaggiare, negli ultimi 2/3 anni avrò speso 15.000 euro di viaggi, e vi assicuro che non sono nato ricco, quello che ho ottenuto l' ho conquistato per meriti e fatica, come avrei fatto senza lavorare tanto sacrificando il tempo libero?

Dipende da cosa uno vuol fare della propria vita, ognuno è libero.

Poi contano anche le circostanze: negli ultimi 2 anni sto lavorando come un dannato (dietro buon aumento), non ho avuto molta scelta, era da fare e lo sto facendo, cosa avrei dovuto fare? licenziarmi? mi sono adeguato... e cosi tocca a moltissimi.

Chi si sceglie una vita stressata e di lavoro h24 solo per far vedere che ha il SUV ai vicini e agli amici, quelli sono stupidi. Ovviamente.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

È difficile risollevare un paese con parlamento e governo completamente esautorati come l’Italia, eh. Qua mancano proprio le basi per pensare di costruire qualcosa.


----------



## leviatano (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non lo so da dove hai questi dati fonte?
> Qui in Germania non capita quasi mai che un idraulico o un elettricista non ti fa una fattura. In italia questo e' un eccezione.
> La Germania non ha solo la Daimler, la Daimler credo sia in ottima salute. Ma anche se i cinesi comprassero la Daimler la produzione rimane in Germania. Ma cosa succede con le imprese Italiane comprate dai cinesi? La produzione si trascferisce prima o poi all'estero.
> Se tu fossi un imprenditore faresti lostesso. Per produrre una Mercedes in Italia ci vuole piu' tempo e costa di piu'. Il fattore tempo (produttivita' e' molto importante, poi il costo del lavoro fa il resto.)
> ...



Leggiti Anschluss di Giacchè.
Ciò che il capitalismo tedesco fece con la DDR furono prove generali di UE, ovvero nella situazione di palta dove alcuni paesi europei non riescono a fare deficit, e non mi venire a citare Spagna e Portogallo e alla loro fantasmagorica crescita rispetto all'Italia, che hanno dovuto fare dumping sociale per poter di facciata avere una ripresa.
Se vuoi fare del razzismo sull'Italia fallo, che me frega a me, ma stare qui a fare tappeti rossi a un paese come la Germania che ha grandissimi problemi a livello economico e sociale anche no.
Stai benissimo in Germania, tanti complimenti e felice per te.
Ma criticare dall'estero è sempre più facile.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



Condivido praticamente tutto.
E aggiungo che Bertrand Russel, uno dei più grandi intellettuali della storia, ci scrisse addirittura un libro in cui elogiava l’ozio e criticava duramente la società occidentale perché si lavorava troppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Condivido praticamente tutto.
> E aggiungo che Bertrand Russel, uno dei più grandi intellettuali della storia, ci scrisse addirittura un libro in cui elogiava l’ozio e *criticava duramente la società occidentale perché si lavorava troppo*.



Pensa se avesse visto la società orientale di oggi...praticamente lì il lavoro e la vita non sono nemmeno contesti scindibili..e noi con la globalizzazione, per avere cianfrusaglie inutili a qualche spicciolo in meno, ci siamo venduti la vita a quei ritmi lì..perché oggi si compete con tutto e tutti..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Filosoficamente parlando, avete stra ragione, e sono pensieri che faccio anche io.
> 
> Dipende che vita si vuole fare e dalla circostanze.
> 
> ...



Non pensare sia così facile..una volta era così..oggi? In fabbrica la produttività è esasperata, qui è arrivata solo in alcune multinazionali per ora (le polemiche su amazon..) ma in america o asia è già così..gente in catena di montaggio che lavora col pannolone così non serve fare la pausa per andare a pisciare..
Hai mai visto quelli che montano i telefonini? Sembrano dei robot..

Sono sempre meno i lavori dove "fai le 8 ore e vai a casa"

Non parliamo poi oggi della responsabilizzazione sul lavoro, concetto che mascherato da nobile intento in realtà è l'ennesima trappola che inchioda l'individuo comune al suo lavoro, perché se hai responsabilità (oggi ormai anche nelle mansioni più umili, tipo un magazziniere o un carpentiere) hai pensieri che ti perseguitano anche quando al lavoro non ci sei..


----------



## vota DC (24 Aprile 2019)

Una riforma a costo zero è lasciar morire i veri incapaci.
Si va sopra i pomodori con il trattore per evitare che il prezzo aumenti. Cosa servono allora gli incentivi per assumere raccoglitori di pomodori? Se si premia il mezzo invece del fine la nostra agricoltura e la nostra industria si trasforma in un "sussidificio".
Va ricordato in che ambito nascono certe attività economiche, se è il caso di continuarle e soprattutto se è il caso di confermare i loro dirigenti piuttosto che sussidiarli per svendere. La repubblica Ceca sulla carta si sarebbe mangiata a colazione qualsiasi altro paese se fosse stata ben amministrata dato che all'indomani dell'indipendenza si è ritrovata con quasi tutta l'industria che serviva a un impero immenso concentrata nel suo piccolo territorio.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non pensare sia così facile..una volta era così..oggi? In fabbrica la produttività è esasperata, qui è arrivata solo in alcune multinazionali per ora (le polemiche su amazon..) ma in america o asia è già così..gente in catena di montaggio che lavora col pannolone così non serve fare la pausa per andare a pisciare..
> Hai mai visto quelli che montano i telefonini? Sembrano dei robot..
> 
> Sono sempre meno i lavori dove "fai le 8 ore e vai a casa"
> ...



Tutto giustissimo, e concordo in pieno.

Io lavoro proprio nel settore carpenteria, seguo un po' tutto il lavoro dell' azienda in cui lavoro, non sono un carpentiere ma ti assicuro che di umile ha ben poco il lavoro dei nostri carpentieri (se mi parli di manovali cambia tutto), è complicato e sono pagati più di chi lavora in banca.

Ma ripeto concordo in tutto, il lavoro ormai è iperstressante, spesso devo lavorare di testa anche quando non sono a lavoro per arrivarci pronto.

Ma o ci si adegua o si muore. Si corre sempre e tutto è stressante perchè ormai come in tutti i settori i prezzi sono tiratissimi. 

Il problema alla base è questo, se vuoi stare in piedi bisogna portare l' efficienza al massimo: il guadagno non è più lavorando ma OTTIMIZZANDO il processo.

Non è stressante, di più, ma cosi è.

Se non si sta a questi giochi è un attimo che se ne vanno davvero tutti in Europa dell' est a far fare i lavori con tanta manodopera.

E' giusto sia cosi? no, ma d'altronde il mondo è sempre andato cosi, ciclico. 
Anche Roma una volta dominava l' Europa 

Noi ci lamentiamo tanto, ma su oltre 200 paesi nel mondo, credo che siamo comunque tra i 10/15 che meglio vivono, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto giustissimo, e concordo in pieno.
> 
> Io lavoro proprio nel settore carpenteria, seguo un po' tutto il lavoro dell' azienda in cui lavoro, non sono un carpentiere ma ti assicuro che di umile ha ben poco il lavoro dei nostri carpentieri (se mi parli di manovali cambia tutto), è complicato e sono pagati più di chi lavora in banca.
> 
> ...



Però se non parte dalla cima un cambio di rotta sarà sempre peggio..perché quelli sotto spingono per emergere e noi invece di mostrare un altro modo di vivere spingiamo ancora di più sull'acceleratore..
Non parliamo poi di che fogna stiamo rendendo il mondo con gli scarti prodotti dal nostro stile di vita...

Sei nel reparto carpenteria? Potrai capire benissimo allora il concetto che ti dicevo..uno pensa al metalmeccanico e si immagina un settore di manodopera..quindi lavoro fisico ma testa sgombera...
Invece oggi è un tripudio di norme tecniche che cambiano ogni 2 anni, vincoli da rispettare, certificazioni di prodotto, procedure, controlli qualità...e non parliamo di sicurezza..se uno ha responsabilità, che partono dal banale preposto di reparto, vive nel terrore che un collega sottoposto si schiacci un dito


----------



## pazzomania (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però se non parte dalla cima un cambio di rotta sarà sempre peggio..perché quelli sotto spingono per emergere e noi invece di mostrare un altro modo di vivere spingiamo ancora di più sull'acceleratore..
> Non parliamo poi di che fogna stiamo rendendo il mondo con gli scarti prodotti dal nostro stile di vita...
> 
> Sei nel reparto carpenteria? Potrai capire benissimo allora il concetto che ti dicevo..uno pensa al metalmeccanico e si immagina un settore di manodopera..quindi lavoro fisico ma testa sgombera...
> Invece oggi è un tripudio di norme tecniche che cambiano ogni 2 anni, vincoli da rispettare, certificazioni di prodotto, procedure, controlli qualità...e non parliamo di sicurezza..se uno ha responsabilità, che partono dal banale preposto di reparto, vive nel terrore che un collega sottoposto si schiacci un dito



Purtroppo non cambierà mai, non ti vuoi adeguare?

O l' Italia passa ad altri settori di produzione, abbandonando la manifattura, oppure se prova ad alzare la voce piano piano la produzione si sposterà verso Est in modo del tutto naturale.

Ripeto, concordo su tutto quanto dici, ma o ti rassegni, o "sprechi" la vita combattere questo sistema (senza possibilità di vittoria), le leggi di mercato hanno sempre la meglio...

Per fortuna, non devo seguire quello che si schiaccia un dito: io seguo tutto il lavoro dall' inizio alla fine, dai disegni iniziali, al colloquio col cliente, al preventivo, allo sviluppo del lavoro, alla produzione, alle consegne.

Non ho nessuna responsabilità "penale", ma capisco cosa intendi, deve essere tremendo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io invece vado controcorrente, mi spiego..detesto l'Italia e gli italiani per molti motivi svariati, ma su una cosa il popolo italiano l'apprezzo: è uno dei pochi al mondo che ancora si ribella alla cultura ormai inarrestabile del lavoro prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Gli italiani sono uno dei pochi popoli al mondo che ancora si ricorda dell'esistenza dell'OTIUM; gli antichi infatti che erano molto più saggi di noi disprezzavano il lavoro e curavano solo lo spirito e il corpo lasciando al lavoro solo gli schiavi..
> Oggi siamo tutti diventati schiavi e ci sentiamo pure svegli, ce ne vantiamo "Lavoro mille mila ore, sono pieno di responsabilità, etc.." che degenerazione e che spreco di vita...
> ...



che bel post. 
io lo dico sempre e la gente si mette a ridere pensando che sia un fancaz.zista.
peccato che il mio dovere l'ho sempre fatto, mi sono laureato ingegnere (5 anni) a 24 anni. dopo un mese ho iniziato a lavorare e non ho mai smesso da quasi 10 anni. ma mi trattano come un fancaz.zista perchè non mi va di fare straordinari o andare all'estero per lavoro. sono una mosca bianca. mentre tutti gli altri sono li a lavorare, non guardare l'orologio, imparare lingue, "crescere", per farsi dare un posto "di rilievo" che vale tanto quanto il mio.
sono degli illusi. degli sfruttati. e neanche se ne accorgono.

guarda che in italia ce n'è un casino così, in italia si lavora tanto al nord. in germania non si lavora così tanto. la le ferie le fanno, e quando sono in ferie non sono reperibili.
qui tanti sono reperibili anche alla domenica o al viaggio di nozze.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Leggiti Anschluss di Giacchè.
> Ciò che il capitalismo tedesco fece con la DDR furono prove generali di UE, ovvero nella situazione di palta dove alcuni paesi europei non riescono a fare deficit, e non mi venire a citare Spagna e Portogallo e alla loro fantasmagorica crescita rispetto all'Italia, che hanno dovuto fare dumping sociale per poter di facciata avere una ripresa.
> Se vuoi fare del razzismo sull'Italia fallo, che me frega a me, ma stare qui a fare tappeti rossi a un paese come la Germania che ha grandissimi problemi a livello economico e sociale anche no.
> Stai benissimo in Germania, tanti complimenti e felice per te.
> Ma criticare dall'estero è sempre più facile.




wladimiro giacche', soltanto leggere il nome mi viene da piangere (pensiero di due secoli scorsi)
che la germania del ovest aproffito' della riunificazione di piu' di quella del est e' vero. Ma dopp 30 anni alcune regioni come la sassonia
hanno sviluppato un'industria all'avanguardia. la disoccupazione nelle regioni del est e' scesa dal 25 % del 1992 al 7 % di adesso.
razzismo sull'italia? ma qualcuno non vuole capire, mi dispiace dirlo ma persone con una visione come questi individui sono anche una ragione perche' l'Italia arretra.
Io giro per il mondo e conosco molte realta' anche molto peggio di quella Italiana, ma anche cose che funzionano meglio. Vai in lettonia fino al 1991 era parte dell'unione sovietica (povera), e adesso? in 30 anni e' una delle nazioni piu' prosperi e sviluppate d'europa. Il destino sta sempre nelle mani di noi stessi no degl'altri. 
La Germania ha anche le sue colpe, ma ognuno prova ad proteggere i propi interessi. 
L'Italia per la sua incapacita' della classe politica non e' in grado o incapace di difendere i suoi interessi.
Le politiche economiche Italiane sono scarsissime, destra e sinistra tutti uguali. 
Io qui in Germania o anche nei paesi bassi o austria si puo' iniziare un'attivita' entro 5 minuti, tutto online.
Io ho una connessione Internet di 400 mbit/s e vivo non in citta' ma in un paesino di montagna. Solo per fare un esempio i servizi che ci sono. Ma non tutto e' perfetto, la sanita' quella Italiana e' migliore (quella del nord).
La Germania per lavorare offre molte possbilita' anche se la tasse sono molto alte, ma hai la liberta' di scelta. ÖLe pensioni in conpenso sono bassi e chi non ha preso precauzioni come una assicurazione previdenziale privata allora avra' dei problemi.
Non e' tutto perfetto (perfetto non esiste).


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> auguri se hai trovato la fortuna in Italia.
> Ma per dirti ho piu' parenti negli Stati Uniti e in Canada che in Italia.
> Ma per ripsondere ache ad altri forumisti che basta lavorare 5-6 ore al giorno, ma forse questo si puo dire quando si e' un figlio di papa'.
> Nel mondo di oggi non funziona per sopravvivere e vivere in salute. Dopo c'e' gente che si accontenta anche di poco. Ma se tutti pensassero cosi' l'umanita' non avrebbe havuto delle invenzioni tecnologici e progressi.
> ...



io lavoro con i tedesci anche, ma non è così.... anzi. 
ci saranno, forse, zone e zone sia da voi che da noi...


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa se avesse visto la società orientale di oggi...praticamente lì il lavoro e la vita non sono nemmeno contesti scindibili..e noi con la globalizzazione, per avere cianfrusaglie inutili a qualche spicciolo in meno, ci siamo venduti la vita a quei ritmi lì..perché oggi si compete con tutto e tutti..



Magari ci fossimo solo svenduti...noi ci siamo assuefatti a questo sistema folle. E i peggiori sono i giovani: il disprezzo che alcuni miei coetanei nutrono nei confronti sia di chi fa questi discorsi (“maledetti fan.cazzisti!”) sia degli anziani che hanno vissuto in una società decisamente più lenta e vivibile (“hanno vissuto al di sopra delle loro possibilità e noi dobbiamo pagare!”) è un qualcosa di aberrante.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> wladimiro giacche', soltanto leggere il nome mi viene da piangere (pensiero di due secoli scorsi)
> che la germania del ovest aproffito' della riunificazione di piu' di quella del est e' vero. Ma dopp 30 anni alcune regioni come la sassonia
> hanno sviluppato un'industria all'avanguardia. la disoccupazione nelle regioni del est e' scesa dal 25 % del 1992 al 7 % di adesso.
> razzismo sull'italia? ma qualcuno non vuole capire, mi dispiace dirlo ma persone con una visione come questi individui sono anche una ragione perche' l'Italia arretra.
> ...



Con tutto il rispetto, ma tu ci stai portando l’esempio di un paese che se ne frega da sempre di vincoli e trattati europei (oltre ad averli imposti ad altri) e che fa della prepotenza politica nei confronti dei paesi del sud la sua arma diplomatica.
Troppo facile così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che bel post.
> io lo dico sempre e la gente si mette a ridere pensando che sia un fancaz.zista.
> peccato che il mio dovere l'ho sempre fatto, mi sono laureato ingegnere (5 anni) a 24 anni. dopo un mese ho iniziato a lavorare e non ho mai smesso da quasi 10 anni. ma mi trattano come un fancaz.zista perchè non mi va di fare straordinari o andare all'estero per lavoro. sono una mosca bianca. mentre tutti gli altri sono li a lavorare, non guardare l'orologio, imparare lingue, "crescere", per farsi dare un posto "di rilievo" che vale tanto quanto il mio.
> sono degli illusi. degli sfruttati. e neanche se ne accorgono.
> ...



Si è vero che si sta anche qui cambiando la mentalità però in linea generale io in Italia ancora respiro quel fare un po' "artigiano"..
Poi certo, sarà sempre peggio in futuro..io se penso al mondo fra 20 anni mi sento male..sarà un disastro..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari ci fossimo solo svenduti...noi ci siamo assuefatti a questo sistema folle. E i peggiori sono i giovani: il disprezzo che alcuni miei coetanei nutrono nei confronti sia di chi fa questi discorsi (“maledetti fan.cazzisti!”) sia degli anziani che hanno vissuto in una società decisamente più lenta e vivibile (“hanno vissuto al di sopra delle loro possibilità e noi dobbiamo pagare!”) è un qualcosa di aberrante.



Non so che età hai tu, io ho 35 anni e ti garantisco che anche i miei coetanei stanno assorbendo questo modo di pensare..anzi ne sono già infarciti..
Si deve produrre, si deve competere, e via discorrendo..
In pratica la vita è una guerra vissuta ogni minuto..poi si rubacchiano alcuni giorni di libertà e quasi ci si deve sentire in colpa..

Io lo vedo..sulla mia pelle...ci hanno inculcato una mentalità di responsabilizzazione così profonda che se ti prendi un giorno di ferie senza motivo, semplicemente "per non fare un ca22o" ti senti in colpa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so che età hai tu, io ho 35 anni e ti garantisco che anche i miei coetanei stanno assorbendo questo modo di pensare..anzi ne sono già infarciti..
> Si deve produrre, si deve competere, e via discorrendo..
> In pratica la vita è una guerra vissuta ogni minuto..poi si rubacchiano alcuni giorni di libertà e quasi ci si deve sentire in colpa..
> 
> Io lo vedo..sulla mia pelle...ci hanno inculcato una mentalità di responsabilizzazione così profonda che se ti prendi un giorno di ferie senza motivo, semplicemente "per non fare un ca22o" ti senti in colpa



Sta gente lo prenderà tutta nel culo tra una decina d'anni, certe cose sono sostenibili solo fino a un certo punto, tanta gente inizierà a cadere passata una certa età. Pensano di essere tutti geni indispensabili, poi arriverà il loro turno e qualcuno magari capirà, la maggior parte ovviamente no e si incazzerà col politico di turno


----------



## Davidoff (24 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so che età hai tu, io ho 35 anni e ti garantisco che anche i miei coetanei stanno assorbendo questo modo di pensare..anzi ne sono già infarciti..
> Si deve produrre, si deve competere, e via discorrendo..
> In pratica la vita è una guerra vissuta ogni minuto..poi si rubacchiano alcuni giorni di libertà e quasi ci si deve sentire in colpa..
> 
> Io lo vedo..sulla mia pelle...ci hanno inculcato una mentalità di responsabilizzazione così profonda che se ti prendi un giorno di ferie senza motivo, semplicemente "per non fare un ca22o" ti senti in colpa



E' un sistema assolutamente ridicolo, c'è sovrapproduzione in quasi tutti i settori, macchine che dovrebbero facilitarci la vita, tecnologia, internet...invece siamo sempre più schiavi. Tutte le innovazioni tecnologiche hanno come motto il "rendere più facile la vita" o il "risparmiare tempo", quando la realtà è che si lavora le stesse ore o addirittura di più, in una folle corsa all'aumento della produzione. Produzione inutile, perché il mercato ad un certo punto è saturo.


----------



## Lambro (24 Aprile 2019)

Il punto è che tutto il sistema commerciale mondiale ormai si svolge solo sul vendere tanto a poco prezzo, a parte gli oggetti di lusso che rappresentano cmq una parte minima rispetto alla massa di oggetti per tutti.
C'è sovraproduzione di ogni cosa , in pratica, alimentare meccanica o tecnologica che dir si voglia.
Non sta a me, non ne ho i dati nè le capacità, per comprendere se tutto questo sia stato causato dall'ingordigia di chi ci comanda o dalla misura estrema dell'uomo ormai troppo presente e troppo viziato in massa su questo pianeta.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il punto è che tutto il sistema commerciale mondiale ormai si svolge solo sul vendere tanto a poco prezzo, a parte gli oggetti di lusso che rappresentano cmq una parte minima rispetto alla massa di oggetti per tutti.
> C'è sovraproduzione di ogni cosa , in pratica, alimentare meccanica o tecnologica che dir si voglia.
> Non sta a me, non ne ho i dati nè le capacità, per comprendere se tutto questo sia stato causato dall'ingordigia di chi ci comanda o dalla misura estrema dell'uomo ormai troppo presente e troppo viziato in massa su questo pianeta.



E' semplicemente l' unico modo per tenere in piedi ARITMETICAMENTE il sistema.

Io son davvero curioso di capire cosa succederà all' Italia, un paese a crescita demografica negativa.

Non puo' resistere, vedremo che si inventano.


----------

